# Discussion Time Schedule



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys want to try a discussion time...maybe a certain time once a week to get a group together and have a hay discussion? Here is a survey to get your thoughts...

Pick multiple choices if applicable


----------



## Indy Farmer (May 14, 2008)

Have to keep Sunday afternoon and evening open during football season. For a speaker I would like to talk to a seed guy or two, a horse owner or dairy expert, that kuhns accumulator guy (you guys speak highly of that product), a perservatives person, or a guy with some extensive knotter background. Just sprinkle them in during the fall and winter, I would like to hear what some of these folks have to say and ask direct questions. Also like to see some chat with just fellow famers, I notice people do things differently in other parts of the country due to weather an soil. Thanks for putting up the chat. May be helpful to get quick answers some days to problems.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I would really like the idea of having a time for discussion. Problem is, I have to meet many demanding schedules. I have a job that helps support my farming habit, and then I have the farm. I could not do Sunday's either (at least morning and evening, afternoon is okay) , but that would be because of Church. God has blessed me to be able to farm, so I will give him that time. If you guys set a time, I will do my best to join when I can. I really do appreciate all of your efforts. If we keep working at it we will have a great thing here. If I can help in any way let me know.


----------

